# Legacy Ornamental Mill parts



## daingram

I need a .25 reduction set, a 2X multiplication set an indexing turn table for my Model 1200. 
Please let me know if you have these items may buy the whole ulnit to get what I want. 972-977-2866
Thanks
daingram


----------



## Dark_Lightning

If you have a google email, you can email these guys and they can set you up with what you need. It's a user support group not affiliated with Legacy, formed because of issues getting replacement components.

[email protected]


----------



## 57Oldtimer

Also looking fro indexing gears and mounting hubs.

JHarper
317-696-7672
[email protected]


----------



## daingram

Thanks for the replies gentlemen. It's been a while since ive been on luberjocks. 
I have a Legacy Ornamental Mill Model 1200 for sale. The upgrades include linear drive motor and controls, Z axis with 3 1/4hp Porter Cable router, digital depth control, standard gear set, .25 reduction gear set, 2X multiplier set and more. Unit is in great shape. There is a craigslist dallas/fort worth listing under tools with the discription and pictures. Let me know if you have any questions. 
Thanks
daingram


----------

